
Google removes BeyondPod podcast manager from Android Auto - hnburnsy
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/android-auto/coUtN_D7pWU;context-place=forum/android-auto
======
hnburnsy
What was interesting to me was...

\- Google removed BeyondPod based on problem reports from users of other
Android Auto apps

\- Google removed BeyondPod without having to update Android Auto or BeyndPod.
I assume it was a server side change

\- Google says they reached out to BeyondPod with no response

\- Users were not notified either from Google or BeyondPod of the removal

\- The removal exposed a Google bug where an empty 'Google' label appeared

